# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  netmod 128 πρόβλημα

## cmrts

Γεία σας

Είμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ, γι'αυτο αν χρειαζεστε επιπλεον πληροφοριες απο αυτες που παραθετω για το προβλημα μου παρακαλω να μην διστασετε να μου το πειτε.

Επισης γνωριζω οτι ειναι DSL το φορουμ, αλλα ειδα οτι καποιοι εχουν αναφερθει στο συγκεκριμενο modem και ελπιζω καποιος/α απο εσας να εχει λυση στο προβλημα μου.

Το προβλημα
-οι γονεις μου εβαλαν το USB netmod και κανανε αναβαθμιση στα 128 με τον ISP.

-εχω βαλει την αρχικη εντολη ΑΤΒ0 για να ενεργοποιησω το δευτερο καναλι για ταχυτητα 128 στο modem.

-εχω βαλει στις ρυθμησεις του netmod στο 64 or 128 on demand.

-οταν ομως καποιος μας καλει, το μηνυμα αναμονης ειναι αυτο που βγαινει, ενω θεωρητικα το δευτερο καναλι πρεπει να ελευθερωθει αυτοματα. Το αποτελεσμα ειναι να μην εχουμε τηλεφωνο οταν ειμαστε στο διαδικτυο μιας και ολοι το κλεινουν ακουγοντας το μυνημα αναμονης!!

-οταν ειχαμε 64 γραμμη, ειχαμε δυο τηλεφωνικες γραμμες αλλα τωρα ... μιση!!

Ερωτηση 1
Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να κανω το netmod να ελευθερωνει την μια αναλογικη γραμμη αυτοματα χωρις να βγαινει το call waiting μηνυμα? (υποθετω οτι απενεργοποιηση του call waiting δεν ειναι λυση, μιας και το τηλεφωνο θα δειχνει οτι μιλαει, αλλιωσ δεν θα ειχε την αναμονη)

Αν βοηθαει, διαβασα κατι στο εγχειριδιο για μια εντολη ATS84=1 ή  2 αλλα δεν καταλαβα που θα επρεπε να καταχωρησω αυτην την εντολη.

Ερωτηση 2
Επισης, αν η συνδεση ειναι στα 128, αυτο σημαινει οτι 2 τηλεφνικες γραμμες χρεωνονται ΕΠΑΚ? Αυτο το ρωταω γιατι στο εγχειριδιο λεει οτι ενα απο τα καλα του 64 or 128 on demand ειναι οτι αποφευγεται η επιπλεον χρεωση οταν μονο το ενα καναλι χρειαζεται να δουλευει. Ξερετε μηπως αν Ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας.
cmrts

----------


## nnn

> Επισης, αν η συνδεση ειναι στα 128, αυτο σημαινει οτι 2 τηλεφνικες γραμμες χρεωνονται ΕΠΑΚ? Αυτο το ρωταω γιατι στο εγχειριδιο λεει οτι ενα απο τα καλα του 64 or 128 on demand ειναι οτι αποφευγεται η επιπλεον χρεωση οταν μονο το ενα καναλι χρειαζεται να δουλευει. Ξερετε μηπως αν Ισχυει κατι τετοιο?


Όταν είναι πάνω και τα 2 κανάλια χρεώνεσαι Επακ Χ 2.

Το Netmod έχει αρκετά προβλήματα με Usb σύνδεση.
Καλύτερα αγόρασε ένα Isdn modem να κάνεις σωστά τη δουλειά σου.
Π.χ. http://www.plaisio.gr/IWCatProductPa...Section_Id=908

Καλώς ήρθες.

----------


## turbo3hp

Πριν βάλω DSL είχα ISDN 128. Χρησιμοποιούσα εσωτερική κάρτα PCI (Tornado/AlliedData TIPA-P). Δεν θυμάμαι να είχε κάποια ρύθμιση για να πέφτει το ένα κανάλι όταν υπάρχει εισερχόμενη κλήση.

----------


## sdikr

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος για να δουλέψει πρέπει να απενεργοποιήσεις την αναμονή

----------


## URSUS

Αφήνοντας τις ρυθμίσεις του Netmod στα default καί βαζοντας μονο το 64 or 128 on demand δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα στο να ελευθερωθει το 1 καναλι σε εισερχόμενη κλήση.Το αφησα στην ακρη ομως λογω yψηλων ping σε online games καί τωρα εχω το Tornado Tipa-P που πεταει(για Isdn πάντα).Δυστυχως ομως δεν εχει καποια ρυθμιση να πεφτει το 1 καναλι σε εισερχομενη κλήση

----------


## zouzouni

Mεταφέρθηκε στο "Intracom ADSL modems και routers"

----------


## netlag

εγω εβαζα σκετο b0 και δουλευε μια χαρα...

Δοκιμασε νεο firmware απο netmod.intracom.gr

το περνας μεσω HyperTerminal εχει οδηγιες στο site..

----------

